# عرض مرئي حول ضواغط الهواء



## NAK (23 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه مقدمة دورة ضواغط الهواء و الت سبق و أن قدمتها للمهندسين الميكانيكيين الجدد بالشركة التي أعمل بها.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
An Introduction to Compression Equipment.zip​


----------



## NAK (24 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إليكم جزء أخر من دورة ضواغط الهواء

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

Reciprocating Compressor - Part 1.zip​


----------



## Mechanical_D (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم..............جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك 
بالفعل مواضيع جيدة قدمتها وعروض اكثر من رائعة ومفيدة شكرا لك:13:


----------



## العرندس (24 أبريل 2006)

إلى الأمام يا بطل


----------



## NAK (25 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إليكم جزء أخر من دورة الضواغط

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## تقوى الله (25 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم لا يسعني الا ان اقول 

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله به عنا جميعا" خيرا" ان شاء الله .

وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2006)

احسنت والف شكر واتمنى ان تزداد عطاء .

البغدادي


----------



## NAK (26 أبريل 2006)

*عرض مرئي حول الضواغط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا جزء أخر من دورة الضواغط

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## عمرالسعيد (26 أبريل 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً 
جعلها الله في سجل حسناتك


----------



## NAK (27 أبريل 2006)

*عرض مرئي حول الضواغط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الجزء الأخير من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## mfathy (27 أبريل 2006)

*عرض مرئي حول الضواغط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالفعل عروض جيدة قدمتها ومفيدة شكرا لك


----------



## triples (27 أبريل 2006)

*ارجووووووووك ياعزيزي*

ارجوك ياعزيزي


انك تعطيني ال helical screw compressor


على الباوربوينت

عشان اسويه عرض خاص بيه

ارجووووووك ساعدني باقصى سرعه

او بارسالها على *****ي 

واكون لك شاكرا ياعزيزي


----------



## NAK (27 أبريل 2006)

*Screw Compressors*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم/الأخت الكريمة triples 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق لكم ملف عن الضواغط اللولبية

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (27 أبريل 2006)

بوركت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ابن تيمية (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير


----------



## triples (28 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووور ياعزيزي Nak 

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## العز (4 مايو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2006)

احسنت .فعلا لقد انجزت جهدا رائعا ومميز بارك الله بك.
لكن هناك نوعان اخران من الضواغط الموجب الأزاحه هل سوف تذكرهما لاحقا.
الف شكر مقدما.


البغدادي


----------



## NAK (6 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم شكري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيراً لإهتمامك, و أعلم يرحمك الله أن دورة الضواغط كانت مجهزة سلفاً و أقد و ضعتها بالكامل في المنتدى, لذلك إن إستطعت أنت مشكوراً إكمال ما تراه ناقصاً فتوكل على الله و بارك الله فيك.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز Na
رحم الله امرء من عمل عملا واتقنه .لايوجد فرق بيننا . فكلنا جميعا نعمل على تأدية رسالة بواسطة
هذا الملتقى العربي الرائع وايصال كلمة العلم لكل الخييرين من ابناء وطننا الغالي لننير دربهم .
سوف افعل ما تطلبه ان شاء الله بعد ان اكمل موضوعي ... محرك يعمل بالهواء .

البغدادي


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاك الله عنا الف خير ونطمع بالمزيد من العروض


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم جمعيا ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووور اخووي على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2006)

بوركت وجزاك الله خير ..مجهود رائع


----------



## حماده الشعراوى (24 مارس 2007)

_بسم الله_
العرض اكثر من راءع و جاء بمثابة نجده لى 
جازاك_الله_ خير


----------



## zezo.eg (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخى على هذه المعلومات الشيقة والمفيدة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 مارس 2007)

*مشكوريين على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 مارس 2007)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك .. 

لك خالص الشكر ..


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (26 مارس 2007)

نور الله دربك


----------



## mohamed_hassan (26 مارس 2007)

الملف التاني في مشاركة رقم واحد مبيحملش فارجو رفعه مره اخري وشكري اخي علي هذا المجهود ارائع شكرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (27 مارس 2007)

أعزك الله يابطل


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

good topic thank you


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير
مجهود اكثر من رائع ولو كان عندك افلام عن gas turbin animation ياريت تساهم بها مع الشكر


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و فقك الله 
نرجو المزيد


----------



## ابوعميره (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرآ
ولكن هل يوجد لديك شرح لل (screw Compressors)
بالغه العربيه من فضلك
وفقق الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا الموضوع اخوك فى الله مهندس احمد


----------



## nicetalk (18 أبريل 2007)

لو ممكن assembly for single stage reciprocating comprossors


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## ae435 (6 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااافية على الجهد الكبير


----------



## م. حمد (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## سامح زيدان (25 مايو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zezo.eg (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى ولكن ممكن طلب
الملف الثانى عن reciprocating compressor part2 مش شغال ممكن تنزله مرة أخرى
وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م شريف (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك, جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تأكيدا لكلام الأخ Zezo.eg الملف فعلا لا يعمل وننتظر رفعه مرة أخرى
ولك وافر الشكر والتحية


----------



## طارق الصافي (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم خير جزاء المحسنين وبارك فيك وبجهودك


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك والله موضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## speed99a (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكو اخوي والله يوفقك


----------



## سعدي نجم (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وبارك الله لك في علمك ومعرفتك وادخلك الجنة من اوسع ابوابها وشكرا لك


----------



## heart engineering (6 يونيو 2007)

أسأل الله أن يجعلك من عتقائه من النار


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اأخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

Thank You >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (11 يونيو 2007)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (14 يونيو 2007)

thank you for all


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

thank u so much


----------



## مهندس 2006 (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك لكل ما يحب ويرضى؛؛؛ح


----------



## NAK (21 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

جزاكم الله عني كل خير و بارك لكم و فيكم و جمعني و إياكم في جنات النعيم مع الشهداء و الصديقين و صلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد و على ال سيدنا محمد و على أصحاب سيدنا محمد و التابعين الاولين و الأخرين.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الرابط
Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2.zip (1.19 
لا يعمل


----------



## NAK (3 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

يمكنكم تصفح موضوع Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2
بنفس الإسم في ملتقى التبريد و التكييف

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس حنكش (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرآ
لكم
جزيلآ


----------



## gearbox (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 يوليو 2007)

زادك الله علما، شكرا جزيلاً.


----------



## eslam5amis (31 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله خير


----------



## chance (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك لكل ما يحب ويرض


----------



## DESKTOP (7 أغسطس 2007)

مواضيع جيدة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاعرجي (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين اخواني على هذه الجهود المتواصلة ونتمنا منكم المزيد


----------



## م/محمد محرم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abdullah Yemeni (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (9 يناير 2008)

مشكورين على المساهمات الطيبه والله والله يوفقكم


----------



## رائد شاهين (23 فبراير 2008)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## محمد العايدى (23 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا اخى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 فبراير 2008)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (24 فبراير 2008)

Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2.zip (1.19 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 0

الملف داه مش بيحمل خالص 
والصراحة مجهود هايل 
وياريت تشوف لنا حكاية الملف دا ايه​


----------



## يقظان القيسي (24 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و تحيه طيبه
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى ولكن ممكن طلب
الملف الثانى عن reciprocating compressor part2 مش شغال ممكن تنزله مرة أخرى
وشكرا على هذا المجهود
و مشكور مره اخرى 
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## احمد الجداوى (2 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره


----------



## الجناحي (2 مارس 2008)

many thanks for your interest


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني في الله فعلا والله انا نفسي بجد اعرف انواع الضواغط وكيفيه عملها بس انا عندي مشكله في الروابط مش بتفتح معايا ولا الصور لو سمحتم اي شخص عنده معلومات في الموضوع يرسلها لي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedsabet (3 مارس 2008)

الموضوع جامد جدا
but the follwing link not work pls complet it for eng
Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2.zip (1.19 ميجابايت, المشاهدات


----------



## وليد العبودي (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الميكانيكا (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن هذه المعلومات


----------



## طه مخلوف (6 مارس 2008)

والله ياباشمهندسين الوهحد مش عارف يشكرك مجهوداتكم أزاي
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## رضا الشاهد (7 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (7 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله عني كل خير و بارك لكم و فيكم و جمعني و إياكم في جنات النعيم مع الشهداء و الصديقين و صلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد و على ال سيدنا محمد و على أصحاب سيدنا محمد و التابعين الاولين و الأخرين.


----------



## سامح حسون (8 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
والله استفدنا ربنا يعينك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنوفة (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## محمدالطائي (2 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا ادعو لك بالتوفيق وتقديم الاحسن انشاءالله


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (3 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (14 أبريل 2008)

Thank Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Very Very Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور علي هذه الموضوع الفعال وكما عودنا الاخ Nak دائمأ مواضيعه متميزة


----------



## وائل السنيري (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## نيوكلير (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طموح مساعد مهندس (17 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## ashrf (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (22 أبريل 2008)

thanks alot for your assistance and we look forword for more and more thhhhhhanks


----------



## عمرو النشار (23 أبريل 2008)

ألف شكر على هذا المجهود العظيم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smart brain (23 أبريل 2008)

جميل ان نري اناس يشاركون العلم..ولايخفونه ويبخلون به فلا خير في كاتم العلم

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير
الف شكر


----------



## salahtpdc (26 أبريل 2008)

merci mon ami


----------



## بن لامة (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من المشاركات الجادة والسلام


----------



## حسن الفوال (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وننتظر المزيد


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (19 يونيو 2008)

_*مشكور اخي الكريم ...... وجزاك الله كل الخير*_


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## KANAAN (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## على العشرى (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام لا أستطيع تحميل الملفات ما هو العمل أفيدونى افدكم الله


----------



## الحارثي2 (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## كولمبر (20 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك
مجهود اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد البديع مع التقدير


----------



## حميدان الحربي (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا اشكر الجميع على المواضيع الجميلة التي تخص الضواغط (الكمبروسرات)وانا استفدت منها استفادة كاملة 

ولله الحمد وما اقول غير جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## raid_khalaf (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك .. والله موضوع وافي عن ضاغطات الهواء بكل أنواعها .. جزالك الله خيراً وجدعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس*

لكن الرابط الثانى لا يعمل:15:


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابوسعدة (16 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا اخى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العايدى (17 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## رشيد التونسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

با رك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## أم صفية (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للإفادة 
عروض جيدة جدا


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## malk110 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع
لاكن مع كل تحميل الموقع يطلب التسجيل ليه


----------



## khdkhaled (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ashkorkom jameeeee3a


----------



## احمد نصير (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رساله شكر*

انا في غايه الشكر علي هذا العمل الرائع
رربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يمناك يا اخ Nak وفقك الله لخدمة اخوانك العرب

شكرا لك


----------



## el_rayes (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اطلب منكم ملفات عن مشاريع سابقه فى كليات الهندسه منتظر الرد


----------



## اوبرييتر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه على هالمجهود الطيب


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_بارك_
_الله _
_فيكم_


----------



## khdkhaled (16 أكتوبر 2008)

[.h;l hggi hgt odddddddddddddv
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## essamfarrag (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كفاية شكرا


----------



## SADEER (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*متميز دائما*

متميز دايما يا استاذ


----------



## microlog (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## eng.dido (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

والله نادرا ما ارد على موضوعات بس انت عجبتنى مووووت بموضوعاتك المتميزة وربنا يزيدك


----------



## NAK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً و أعننا الله و اياكم على ما فيه نفع الامة *


----------



## abo7meed (8 يناير 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم ما قصرت ....مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن السيد (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم على هذا العرض الممتاز
Compressed Gas Safety


----------



## الاورفلي (25 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## mostafa2021 (25 فبراير 2009)

_روح يا مهندس الهى ربنا يجوزك لو مكنتش مجوز ولو كنت مجوز يهنيك ويوفقنى فى موضوعى قول يارب وبالنسبه لموضعك هوا اكتر من رائع والحاجات دى بتوصل المعلومه بشكل سريع وجيد وياريت منها كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## Hussein AZIZ (26 فبراير 2009)

thanks a lot for those useful documents


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## sj1423 (1 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك والله موضوع رائع فعلا*

وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## ياسر بركة (11 مارس 2009)

جهد مشكوووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## selar79 (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedbasha212 (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع يا باشمهندس


----------



## رشاد هديش (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد منكم بحث عن (ضواغط الهواء) في محركات القوارب والسفن
وماهي اسباب عطله وماهي طرق علاجه


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

معلومات رائعه...........شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد ع الحميد (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## سليمان ابودلو (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وحياكم اكرم تحيه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وارجو من الله لك دوام التوفيق والتقدم


----------



## qotoz (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hamadalx (22 مايو 2009)

thanx alot for this exception


----------



## م. يامن خضور (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## طموح مساعد مهندس (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذة المواضيع المفيدة ....جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المعلا (13 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اشتركت اليوم في المنتدى , ولكن بعد نسخ المرفقات لم تفتح و طُلب مني شراؤها ؟
هل من مساعدة .


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
**************


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه الاضافه الرائعه وقد استفدت منها الى حد كبير


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمودصفا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم لا يسعني الا ان اقول 

اخي الكريم لا يسعني الا ان اقول 

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله به عنا جميعا" خيرا" ان شاء الله .

وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله به عنا جميعا" خيرا" ان شاء الله .

وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،


----------



## garooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sony20052005 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير
بس ياريت الملفات تترفع تانى او يتعاد تحديث الموضوع


----------



## mallwany (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة .اليكم كتاب فى air dryer وان شاء الله يعجبكم :20:

http://up.7cc.com/dldNZg16729.pdf.html


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز والله مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو اللن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو دخول هذا الموقع لزياده الاجرhttp://www.zikr.ca/


----------



## qazasq2002 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا جزيلا 
لو سمحت الجزء الثاني (ثاني وصلة) لاتعمل ارجو منك اعادة تجديدها وهي
Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2.zip (1.19 ميجابايت, 0 مشاهدات)
وفقك الله


----------



## HMS (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك الف خير ...


----------



## moustafa zakaria (24 نوفمبر 2009)

Verey good


----------



## moustafa zakaria (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*
الملف الثانى عن reciprocating compressor part2 مش شغال ممكن تنزله مرة أخرى
وشكرا على هذا المجهود
*​


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن محرك ضاغطات الهواء ( صيانة المكابس والرنكات المسمات بالفاشي و منظم الضغط الذاتي وكل مايتعلك بالضاغطة ) المستخدمة في محلات تصليح اطارات السيارات ومحلات صبغ وطلاء السيارات وشكرا [email protected]


----------



## attarcz (16 يناير 2010)

:75:thankssssssssssssss


----------



## nartop (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## حاتم الخليفة (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم جميعا على هذا الجهد الوافر الذي اسأل الله تعالى ان علي يعود عليكم بالمزيد من العلم الديني والدنيوي


----------



## العبدالباقى (21 يناير 2010)

:15:شكر لكم على المعلومات


----------



## hhhkhalil (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (22 يناير 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما


----------



## eng_wmf (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااا جزلاااااااااا


----------



## محمد العسل (7 يونيو 2010)

الله يباركلك ويوفقك وينفعنا بعلمك


----------



## hamdy alfors (25 يونيو 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا_


----------



## chatze58 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير machkkor
*


----------



## aly yousef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

100 % very good


----------



## aly yousef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ايضا اؤكد ان الملف الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله صدقة جارية لكم بإذن الله


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً 
جعلها الله في سجل حسناتك*​


----------



## برهم السيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohammadhagag (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذه المعلومات الجيده


----------



## ياسر عبد المجيد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ياشباب بارك الله فيكم و جعل علمكم فى ميزان حسناتكم:20:


----------



## hamdyahmed (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahhamdy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ومتكامل ولصاحب الموضوع كل التوفيق والأمتنان


----------



## khodary222 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مسطرة المهندس (4 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك في أعمالكم 
والى الأمام


----------



## تامر النجار (5 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك مجهود رائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الملفات


----------



## محمد محمود 81 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama bin belal (8 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و أحسن خاتمتك*


----------



## محمودالسخاوى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مقدمة دورة ضواغط الهواء ياسادة مش شغالة


----------



## as3ate (13 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للرابط المفقود

Reciprocating Compressor - Part 2 - Download - 4shared - ahmad ragab


----------



## NAK (17 يناير 2013)

لأخوة الأفاضل:

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم اللع عني خير الجزاء على كلماتكم الطيبة جميعاً...كما أسألكم أن تنشروا ما وفقني الله بطرحه في هذا الملتقى الطيب للجميع دون حرج أو إذن.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يناير 2013)

1000thanksss


----------



## mohammed tag (24 يناير 2013)

لك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد احمد العلواني (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم
تحياتي


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الصحرا (31 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

